

My experience with Firefox OS - moretoitsurely
https://thelab.o2.com/2013/05/my-experience-with-firefox-os/

======
MatthewPhillips
They need to do something to make the locally installed app experience a
little nicer (for developers, I mean). The 2 manifest file thing is a bit
awkward.

~~~
seanholden
Agreed. This was very confusing and does not seem to be explained very well
anywhere.

------
simplysaru
Site was down again. But read the content from the cache and it looks more of
how to start developing on Firefox OS post than an user experience of the OS
itself. Of course it does talk about the experience of developing a simple
app, but doesn't give a view of the user experience. I wish it gave a
comparison. Besides that the Firefox OS platform looks interesting and
attractive given every web developer can be an app developer on Firefox Os.

------
cheeaun
If anyone is interested, I've posted some of my observations using the Peak
<https://gist.github.com/cheeaun/5517132>

~~~
seanholden
Thanks for this!

------
Ygg2
So how does this compare to Android/iOS dev experiences? Other JS+CSS+HTML
developement?

~~~
atrus
It's really easy. As he said, the only real difference between a webpage and a
FirefoxOS app is the manifest.

I made a small Pomodoro app (<https://github.com/worldsproject/pomos>) as a
test for learning the Chrome Web Store and FirefoxOS markets.

Chrome disallows some things, in my case localStorage, and replaces it with
their own alternative. While not major, I still had to make adjustments. I
also had to define a window. Again, not minor, but these still keep it
sufficiently different from a normal webpage.

Whereas with the firefox app, I just had to write a manifest, and it worked
without any changes.

The Chrome store is a bit more refined though, it has better and more options
for displaying promotional graphics, and looks better overall.

------
AndrewDucker
Seems to be down - anyone got a cache?

~~~
mrud
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://thelab.o2.com/2013/05/my-
experience-with-firefox-os/&strip=1)

~~~
moretoitsurely
Thanks - looking at a fix now, won't be a moment

